# I'm not a wildtype, nor an albino, I'm...



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

a leucistic!! After 2 months of daily bbs hatcheries, daphnia feedings these guys have fully grown in arms and their legs are growing in!! Unfortunately, with the hatch rate of leucistics, I'm not sure if many (if any) will be available


----------



## mortava (Apr 24, 2010)

!!! Will keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow you actually got a leucistic!!! Very nice!


----------

